# What To Expect?



## VOL61 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am getting Dish HD DVR installed on Sunday the 12th. I have a 42" EDTV (Pansonic TH42PD25). I know it is EDTV and it will not be true HD. I have been watching SD Directv DVR. I have a few questions and basically am just trying to get a feeling of what to expect. 

Should I expect a big difference in the picture from SD Directv compared to Dish Network HD on EDTV (480p)? 

Dish gave me a HDMI cable for switching from Directv? Will I need any other cables? 

I am new to this. I appoligize if my questions are a little basic for you guys. But if you all see anything I am not asking that I should be let me know? 

Thanks,


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

VOL61 said:


> I am getting Dish HD DVR installed on Sunday the 12th. I have a 42" EDTV (Pansonic TH42PD25). I know it is EDTV and it will not be true HD. I have been watching SD Directv DVR. I have a few questions and basically am just trying to get a feeling of what to expect.
> 
> Should I expect a big difference in the picture from SD Directv compared to Dish Network HD on EDTV (480p)?
> 
> ...


I don't really understand your first question (HD is always going to look better then SD, not matter what the service is) But I know for sure that HDMI/component cables do not come with the HD receivers. Those you have to buy on your own.


----------



## VOL61 (Sep 26, 2006)

Dish offered to sell me HDMI cable for $50. I asked for it for free since I was a Directv customer and they threw it in. Do I need any other cables? HDMI all that is needed from reciever to TV? 

I know it will look better. How much better is what I am curious about. 

Also am curious what the picture on EDTV will compare with SD TV receiption I have been getting. 

Like I said I am new to HDTV. Forgive my ignorance. Thanks,


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Cables
Presuming your tv is HDMI compliant it will carry both audio and video. If your audio feeds are going through a receiver tuner you will be better served by optical toslink to your tuner. My concern is that you may not have an HDMI compliant set, and have either DVI or component. 
Your SD might be a bit better than D* and perhaps smoother since it is upconverted to either 720p or 1080i depending on your tv and your preferences. Much depends on how your tv itself does the scaling down from 720p or if it only runs in 480p. Hope this helps.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Same here....   



Wind_River said:


> I received an HDMI cable from my Dish installer....no charge.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

VOL61 said:


> Dish offered to sell me HDMI cable for $50. I asked for it for free since I was a Directv customer and they threw it in. Do I need any other cables? HDMI all that is needed from reciever to TV?
> 
> I know it will look better. How much better is what I am curious about.
> 
> ...


go to monoprice.com for cables....

much better than $50


----------



## VOL61 (Sep 26, 2006)

My TV has an HDMI hookup in the back. This is my TV below. Check it out and see what you think.

http://www.hometheatermag.com/plasmadisplays/205panasonic/


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

VOL61 said:


> Should I expect a big difference in the picture from SD Directv compared to Dish Network HD on EDTV (480p)?


The PQ difference between 480i to 480p is usually not very noticible.

The PQ of 780p/1080i as compared to 480i is very noticible.

I don't understand how an EDTV will render a HD signal. I'm assuming it will letterbox it. I would also think the PQ will be somewhat better, but not so much so that I would pay an additional fee for the HD access.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Checked out your specs and think based on what I read you will have an improvement over D* SD. How much is hard to say, but since it appears you can scale to at least 720p I think you will be pleased.


----------



## VOL61 (Sep 26, 2006)

I hope it was worth getting. I will see Sunday I guess.


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a Panny Th42PD25.HD looks great and SD looks really good too. The set has an ATSC tuner so haven't you tried receiving your local OTA channels (including the local HD channels) with an antenna yet? Before I got E* I had D* for SD and got my local HDs OTA. Now I can use the TV's tuner or the Dish tuner. 

Even though it may not make sense, HD looks better than a DVD which is 480i or 480p. The TV's scaler just does a better job downscaling a higher res signal.

Your Panny does not accept a 720p signal so when you set up your 622 you have the choice of 480i, 480p, or 1080i. I use 1080i. 
I got a super cheap (as in free)HDMI cable from a friend. It works flawlessly. I could also use the component connections but I am already using those for DVD recorder and DVD player.
I sit 14+ feet from my TV and at that distance cannot tell difference in HD on my set and HD on an HDTV .
Regarding Steve053 comment about letterboxing -not so.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

VOL61 said:


> I hope it was worth getting. I will see Sunday I guess.


So how is it?


----------



## ptuck874 (Aug 12, 2007)

dont worry i got the sammy 42 " edtv, and I personally cannot tell the difference in mine and my bro in law panny 50" 1080i, now he IS using a comcast box, he he, but if you set up the 622 to 720p, it will look fanstastic !!!!! :grin:


----------



## ptuck874 (Aug 12, 2007)

oh, and the sd doesnt look as bad using the ed either, if you use the hdmi like mine, the pic will look awesome!


----------



## plasmacat (Mar 14, 2007)

ptuck874 said:


> dont worry i got the sammy 42 " edtv, and I personally cannot tell the difference in mine and my bro in law panny 50" 1080i, now he IS using a comcast box, he he, but if you set up the 622 to 720p, it will look fanstastic !!!!! :grin:


Please read my post - I own the Panny Th42PD25, the same TV as the OP. This TV does not accept a 720p signal. I use the 1080i signal out of the 622.


----------



## VOL61 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Guys, 
Guess What? The Tech never showed. Didn't even call. I called Dish. They said that I would get a call from the tech but never did. Eventally (after several calls) they rescheduled the appointment for August 20th. I was really excited to get this so it was disappointing first experenice with Dish. Hope it isn't sign. 

Plasmacat, 
I am going to try the OTA on locals. They are broadcast in HD. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## VOL61 (Sep 26, 2006)

Installer showed up yesterday and installed my HD DVR. 

Picture is awesome. Crystal Clear. Major difference from D* SD DVR. Looking forward to Football season. There was mix up on Local channels Installer didn't have them turned on. I am not sure if I will need a second Dish installed or not. I am going to try an antenna this weekend and see what I can get. Hopefully they will come in. I would rather have them in HD anyway. 

Funny thing is when I called to cancel my D* they wanted to give me a HD DVR for free. I had called and asked for that before I canceled and they told me they couldn't do that. If they had done that I wouldn't have changed. I would have liked the Sunday Ticket for NFL games. Anyway the lady said that she could put my account on hold and give me till Jan. to see if I am happy with Dish. Then if I come back they will give me free HD DVR and 3 months free movie package. Weird. 

Anyway, any tips on OTA for Locals. They are a little less than 30 miles away and the terain is pretty much hills around here.


----------

